# Mentor



## nova28 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello, 

I live in CT and am working on starting a home business, however I'm having trouble figuring out which steps should be taken first, and if everything is necessary. 

For instance, does the FDA have to come inspect where I make my soap? 

I'm wondering if anyone would be able to point me in the direction of a mentor?

Thank you.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay - this might come over harsh, but then it's in the business section so I take it that you have a degree of resilience..............

.........if you don't know whether or not the FDA needs to inspect where you work, then it sounds like you haven't been making soap too long at all.  You are in a terrible position to make a business out of it.  Answer this - 

Why don't you go and make a career as a professional tennis player?  Because you can't play tennis?  Makes sense - to make a business of something, you need to know how to do it and how to do it well.

Can you make great soap consistently and with the knowledge to respond to an issue?  Do you know how you soap looks/reacts after 12 months of curing?  If not, then you have just as good a chance against Venus Williams.

A mentor is a great idea.  Here at SMF there are a large number of us with a range of outlooks, backgrounds, methods and personalities.  It's pretty much the best mentor you could get for soaping.  Read the Beginner threads.  Read the first 10 pages of the CP thread.  Read the two stickies in this section regarding selling. 

After a while learning soap, then you will know what is expected and what steps you'll need to take.


----------



## nova28 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you for the response, however perhaps I gave a bad example. I have been doing research and it seems that there are other home-based soap businesses that have not had this requirement. What I'm wondering is if there is anyone more local to me that would be able to give advise on the state level.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe ask a specific question - what soaps or b&b products are you looking to sell?  What are the ingredients?


----------



## nova28 (Nov 21, 2014)

Specifically I would like to start selling bar soap, lip balms, lotions and bath bombs. I just can't find anything specific on the local level. The FDA has regulations regarding home based businesses, however I can't find anything about needed a separate space for manufacturing. I have been making everything in my kitchen. I know that other businesses have at least started in kitchens, so do I contact the FDA to do an inspection of my kitchen? I'd like to do this the right way and would prefer to not take any chances.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay, I would have a look through the information in general in this section of the forum.  If you aren't going to be more specific, I'm not sure if people are going to be able to help.

For example, you talk about the FDA regulations regarding home business, but no link to them or anything.

Help us to help you.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Nov 21, 2014)

nova28 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live in CT and am working on starting a home business, however I'm having trouble figuring out which steps should be taken first, and if everything is necessary.
> 
> ...



I recommend reading "Soap and Cosmetic Labeling" by Marie Gale. It may answer a lot of your basic legality questions.  If you are very small scale you can just sell soap under your name.  If you have a business name you will most likely need to register it with your state to legally sell under that name.  You will need to figure out how business tax/income tax is dealt with in your state.  The federal level you will need to keep track of all your expenses and profits.  If you earn money you will need to file with the fed gov.  You will probably want to get a  federal Tax ID so you can get a business bank account which may be required to accept credit cards.  The business side of things took me about 6 months to get fully situated.  But, I was not in a hurry it could be done much quicker. 

Check this site for IRS info - http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed 

It all sounds overwhelming but it's not too bad, just take it one step at a time.  I would hold off entirely if you do not have products that you and others find amazing and if you have not repeated those recipes many, many times.

The FDA will not inspect your home for soap or cosmetics.  Some states have requirements but the federal level does not.  If you are making food, that is when you are required to be in an approved facility to make your goods.

Good luck!  Take your time, don't be in a rush.  Make sure you have a great product before you attempt to sell.


----------



## new12soap (Nov 21, 2014)

Do you have liability insurance? A state sales tax I.D.? Income tax is only part of it, you must collect and pay sales tax on every single item you sell within your state.

Contact your state's department of professional regulation, they should be able to help you WRT to what you need so far as occupational licenses, etc.

Yes, there are a lot of people that run home based businesses, and some of them do sell soaps and bath and body products, but only the ones that do it very very well are able to make any money doing it or last in business at all. You really need to invest a lot of time in learning how to make your products, and you also need to spend a lot of time learning how to run a business. There are so many people that think hey this is easy, I can do it myself and make some money, and then they are shocked when it all falls apart because they don't have any return customers because the stuff they were selling was bad quality. I would strongly urge you to spend a lot of time studying and learning about crafting your products and about how to run a home based business before you start selling.

In answer to your specific question, no I do not know of anyone local to you that could "mentor" you, your best bet is doing your research yourself.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Nov 21, 2014)

My best advice is to read this board and search for answers. Read as many books as possible. Watch YouTube videos. Learn how to use a soap calculator and learn how to formulate a good product yourself. Make soap for at-least a year before you even think about selling. You need to know how your soaps will be like in one year. Making soap isn't something you can just wakeup and decide to want to do and make a business. It's something that you have to dabble as a hobby and figure out if you even like making soap. 

THIS board IS your mentor. Most likely anyone who makes soap around you will probably won't take the time to mentor you through your business adventure. Make the best of this board, don't rush, and learn lean learn before you go into business.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 21, 2014)

Nova, my advice is this. Learning to make soap is simple. Making a quality product that you can be proud of, is the real trick and it's my opinion, that it takes longer than most people anticipate. Since I don't know you, or how long you've been making soap, I'm going to let you decide where you are on this part of the question. 

The second part is all business.   Starting any small business is basically the same. There are variations, of course, but the most basic principles stay constant.  You need to create at the very least a DBA. (Doing Business As). I would recommenced, if not doing it right away, at least planning out a LLC. (Limited Liability Company)  You need to educate yourself on the IRS regulations regarding self employment. You need a business plan!!!! 

With that in mind, it would be perfect to find a "soaper" in your area to mentor you into the business aspect of the industry. But if not, you can look for someone you trust, with experience in starting a small business in your area. Getting the logistics of the basic business requirements will help a lot. 

The FDA requirements can be easily found by researching their site. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## nova28 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you, I have read that book and several others. It just seems to me that some things on the FDA website go into more depth. 

I appreciate the feedback!


----------

